# Billing for omnipaque



## PEH350

How do i bill for omnipaque (contrast for fluoro) when we do not use the complete vial?  Is it allowable to draw up individual syringes for several different patients from one vial?  We are now able to perform procedure in office and i have no idea as to billing for this.  Hcpcs a4641
any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## edithkballard

When billing for a contrast agent, you need to keep in mind the amount of iodine concentration. This should be marked on the vial. The current dosage strength we use were I work are 180ml (Q9965), 240ml (Q9966), and 300ml  (Q9967) and you would use REV code 636. 

Example.
If you have a patient that is administered 100ml of Omnipaque 180ml, you would charge in this manner 636 - Q9965 - units (100). 

Hope this helps .


----------

